# My pup's ears



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi my pups name is Kola, and she is almost 9 weeks old... 
her ears are floppy... and I know it takes time for them to go up...
the thing is she is GSD/HUSKY mix so I don't know if they will. 

Has anyone had a mix like that where the ears stood or did not stand? 
If the dont after the teething is done is there anything I could do to help them stand?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Since both breeds naturally have pricked ears, your girl's ears will probably stand. My dog Rocky's ears didn't come up until he was 6 months old. If they're not up between 4 and 6 months, there are lots of threads on here about taping them. 

Honestly, I :wub: the floppy-eared look and wouldn't tape them if it were me.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ears-up/145073-ear-stages-pictorial.html


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

My boy is GSD/husky mix too. He has giant upright ears.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

thanks you for your replies.... 

this site is awesome!


----------



## dianak105 (Aug 1, 2010)

Kola, would you mind posting up a picture of your pup? I'm curious to see what a GSD/Husky mix would look like. I have an 8 month old GSD and a 4 year old Husky. I have wondered what their pups would look like, should they mate.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

*Here she is....*

Not a problem,
This is my lil girl Kola...
Just keep in mind... when I picked her up from the lady.. she had all kinds of different color ones.. she even had an all white male with blue eyes, they were all goregous... it was really hard to pick... but Kola melted our hearts, she had the sweetest temperment, and she continues to amaze us.


----------



## SouthernNdN (Nov 17, 2010)

LOL those are some massive ears! I'd agree, if the girl is a mix of GSD and Husky I'd say you have a 75% chance the ears will def set up. And she is definately dark for being a husky mix.


----------



## Kola_2010 (Jan 22, 2011)

The lady I got her from, the mother was black/tan GSD, pure breed. 

The father was either a husky, or weinheimer.....

I'm almost positive its husky though.. the VET said GSD/Husky...

Just letting ya know.. 

She is stubborn though about potty training.. i know that!


----------

